# Suggestions for iron supplements



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

As an IBS-D er, do you have an iron supplement that you would recommend?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Iron tends to cause constipation and nausea.Lower dose and slower release versions tend to cause less nausea.If you don't need iron it isn't the best supplement to use for the constipating effect as you can get too much fairly easily.If you need iron for anemia usually they tend to be constipating but watch out as some come with a stool softener added and you want to avoid those.At the higher dose kinds you can end up with green stools, so don't worry if you see that. Also iron supplements may cause false positives in stool when they look for blood (as iron in blood is what they are testing for) so if you get a stool test, let them know.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

carbonyl iron seems to b what is the best form for absorption..............u can get it fairly cheap from amazon............


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

crstar said:


> carbonyl iron seems to b what is the best form for absorption..............u can get it fairly cheap from amazon............


Is this what you use?


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> Iron tends to cause constipation and nausea.Lower dose and slower release versions tend to cause less nausea.If you don't need iron it isn't the best supplement to use for the constipating effect as you can get too much fairly easily.If you need iron for anemia usually they tend to be constipating but watch out as some come with a stool softener added and you want to avoid those.At the higher dose kinds you can end up with green stools, so don't worry if you see that. Also iron supplements may cause false positives in stool when they look for blood (as iron in blood is what they are testing for) so if you get a stool test, let them know.


Yes, I'm well aware of all of this, however what I'd like to know is an IBS-Der's experience and recommendation for a brand. (This is a frequent problem with this website, I find....when a question is asked often times people chime in with all of their knowledge on the general subject as opposed to answering the question at hand. It makes it quite difficult to get a pointed answer, and I also think is a waste of time for both parties. Perhaps my question wasn't specific enough, I don't know. I thought it was clear what I was asking, but perhaps not.)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I use the store brand of a women's multi with iron.


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

BQ said:


> I use the store brand of a women's multi with iron.


Thanks!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Just make sure it doesn't got magnesium in it as that itself will make the stools softer._Read the calcium thread for more info about magnesium._


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sorry, I've never heard only one brand is OK and the rest are bad, I just used whatever generic the pharmacy had to give out (I had a prescription but the same stuff Ferrous Sulfate at the same dose could be gotten on the shelf), but it doesn't seem to bother me. I know that particular version does bother other people. I don't have a brand name, but I seem to tolerate it well, but mostly took it after the IBS was well controlled, but it didn't make me as constipated as a lot of people have problems with, but it didn't have a stool softener added, eitehr. The high dose stuff (like 65 mgs) does make my stool green.I needed a high dose for anemia, they usually don't recommend that if you are just doing it for general supplementation. I've not noticed any particular brand for this is better than any other brand, but I do know a lot of people seem to get less nausea when they take something that indicates it is a slow release form, I thought that might be helpful to know (and taking any of them with food sometimes helps), but I guess not (I usually do get that kind for general supplementation if I'm not taking a multi with iron in it, just because I tend to think I may get more out if it releases over time rather than one big release). I didn't know if all those people would happen to come back and find this thread and happen to reply, and I've heard more people talk about which general version than a specific brand name as to what they take. If you like I can make a note and never reply to you again since I seem to annoy you more than help.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been taking the Slow FE brand for about a year & a half and I haven't had any issues/side effects at all to speak of...


----------

